# Terraliving and Baiosphere



## Aqua360 (20 Oct 2019)

On Instagram I follow some aquascaping people/companies, two of which are baiosphere and terraliving, has anyone else seen them? (Pics below)

I'm really inspired by the moss emersed scapes they post, it would be great if we had the same type of terraliving set-ups they offer, over here; apparently only available in Malaysia sadly.

Has anyone set up anything like the below using alternatives? I don't seem to have much success with emersed mosses!


----------



## Keith GH (20 Oct 2019)

Aqua

Is this what you are asking for?

Both photos are several months old and Terrascapes have developed more
The Jebo Bow fronted tank.



The 5ft Terrascape




Keith


----------



## Aqua360 (20 Oct 2019)

Keith GH said:


> Aqua
> 
> Is this what you are asking for?
> 
> ...



Looks great! Good growth in there, I'd be looking to replicate on a much smaller scale, how are your humidity levels?


----------



## mort (20 Oct 2019)

Have you seen serpadesign on youtube. It's a great channel for these type of projects and he makes a terrarium from an old aquarium that looks very simple and impressive (depending on your diy skills). 

You could probably make something similar with one of the off the shelf mini terrariums that are commonly available.


----------



## Keith GH (21 Oct 2019)

Aqua



Aqua360 said:


> Looks great! Good growth in there, I'd be looking to replicate on a much smaller scale, how are your humidity levels?



Thank you Humidity ??? no idea there is no moisture visible in either tank.  

Each tank is mist sprayed every morning and deep watered as required.   Both tanks have UGF's and are watered through the riser in the back corner.
The Bow front riser can be seen RH corner and will be covered by the small leafed plant
The 5ft is back LH corner behind some wood and impossible to see.  

Keith


----------



## alto (21 Oct 2019)

Scaped Nature has carried the Baiosphere for several months now 
(though they sell quickly)

https://www.facebook.com/ScapedNature/


----------



## rebel (21 Oct 2019)

@Keith GH , Nice scapes! Do you get alot of condensation there? I may consider one for the office if I decide to decommission my fluval edge 23L.


----------



## zozo (21 Oct 2019)

Yes, I've seen them before, on Pinterest, you will also find a lot of images and links about it.
https://nl.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=terrascape&rs=typed&term_meta[]=terrascape|typed

It inspired me to make this one.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-wardian-case.53297/#post-565466



Aqua360 said:


> I don't seem to have much success with emersed mosses!



Depending on the species mosses can be very temperature sensitive and struggle in long term higher temps such as summer periods indoors under relative strong artificial light. In my experience, the temp sensitive ones usually revive when the temps drop again.

To find the correct species for a project can be a pain since ID'ing and getting what you ask for is rather difficult. So you need a bit of luck too..

Most pictures shown on the net are obviously taken when the projects are at their best. And likely also suffer ups and downs, but who wants to show something suffering.. I had/have several projects and yet never managed to create something long term stable regarding all mosses in there.


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Oct 2019)

alto said:


> Scaped Nature has carried the Baiosphere for several months now
> (though they sell quickly)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ScapedNature/



Thanks for that link! Wish I wasn't so far away


----------



## Keith GH (22 Oct 2019)

Rebel



rebel said:


> @Keith GH , Nice scapes! Do you get alot of condensation there? I may consider one for the office if I decide to decommission my fluval edge 23L.



The 5ft does not have a top and the Bow fronted is open back and front the glass top in only there to place the light on.

Keith


----------



## Joeologist (27 Oct 2019)

Aqua360 said:


> Thanks for that link! Wish I wasn't so far away



You can order it from the website ;D


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (27 Oct 2019)

I've set something similar using low maintnenace succulents. It's a water it when you remember job rather than anything high maintenance.


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Oct 2019)

Joeologist said:


> You can order it from the website ;D



I know, I'd just like to see it in person


----------



## Deano3 (1 Nov 2019)

Just seen these baiospheres on jurijs youtibe i think they look very promising to have in house beside tv and in living room to use as a lamp and bring some green indoors,  anyone have one yet ?

They look pricey but really good.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (3 Nov 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I've set something similar using low maintnenace succulents. It's a water it when you remember job rather than anything high maintenance.



That looks really good Matt


----------



## Thomas Cranham (15 Mar 2020)

I'd love to get a Baiosphere but the price puts me off... I guess you do get the grow light included but I think I could make a set up a lot cheaper


----------

